# Hundreds off on Foose Speedster Wheels @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a very short time, save $100 per set. If that wasn't enough, we'll ship them for free in the continental USA!*

Featured on the PFYC 2004 Grand Prix GTP Inferno, the Foose Design Speedster is one of the most sought after wheel designs on the market today. Boasting a unique deep dish design with chrome finish, the Speedster is sure to make your car stand out amongst the crowd. Sold in sets of four, lug nuts and chrome valve stems are included.

Finish: Chrome
Size: 19x8.5
Bolt Pattern: 5x120
Finish Warranty: 2 Years
Country of Origin: USA

Please click the image below to go to the ordering page.

*Foose Design Speedster Wheels*





------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

